

I'm going to interview Andrew Warner of Mixergy, what should I ask? - giangbiscan
http://asable.com/2010/05/interviewing-andrewwarner-live-fri-june-4th-12pm-pst-httpmixergy-comlive/

======
pavs
Q: What was his most favorite interview and what was his least favorite
interview.

Q: Is Mixergy profitable, if not what are his plans to make it profitable? Or
what are his future plans for mixergy?

Q: Have you done any "paid" interviews?

Q: Why mostly video interviews? What if someone is willing to do an interview
but can only do text interview (my email or IM), will you be interested in
such interviews? (I didn't check to see if you did these interviews).

Q: Who would you like to interview, but haven't got around in doing it yet?

Q: Anyone declined your interview offer?

Thats all for me. Its only fair we ask him tough questions. :)

~~~
giangbiscan
Great questions, pavs. Thanks so much for putting a lot of thought into this.
Really appreciate it.

------
nanexcool
I know Andrew always asks about numbers and finance data. He's been very open
with his last business, but I have yet to see him disclose data about Mixergy.
I'd like to see some Mixergy financials.

~~~
giangbiscan
:) a very good point. Let's ask him the hard question! Thanks.

------
NEPatriot
Would he ever consider angel investing? Or in any way connecting startups to
money?

~~~
giangbiscan
Thanks, NEPatriot. That's an unusual question. I have never thought of that.
Thanks.

------
switch
would he consider starting a company again instead of just interviewing people
who've done it.

~~~
giangbiscan
Thank you. I have added your question to the list.

